# Flamingo/ofb



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Captain Bob LeMay. 954.309.9489.
Captain Alonzo Sotillo. 954.684.2705.
Captain Ryan Booth. 954.305.606.4551.
Captain David Acursio. 305.431.1686.
Captain Benny Blanco, 305.431.9915.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll throw my dude in there, Capt Jason Sullivan 954-864-0592


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'd call Bob Lemay first..then Alonzo and Benny


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Had a great trip with Steven Tejera catching snook and redfish out of Flamingo a couple years ago. 
Steven Tejera: 305-283-8059








Flamingo Fishing Capt. Steven Tejera Bio - Knot Tight Charters


Short bio on your Flamingo fishing guide and upper Florida Keys fishing guide Capt. Steven Tejera.



www.knottightcharters.com


----------

